

Photorealistic image composition from simple sketches [pdf] - anigbrowl
http://www.ece.nus.edu.sg/stfpage/eletp/Papers/sigasia09_photosketch.pdf

======
anigbrowl
Video here too. Binaries are available but kind of clunky, requires OpenCV
library version 1.1: <http://cg.cs.tsinghua.edu.cn:8080/cmm/?page_id=155>

~~~
arjuan
any chance you can post the binaries on mediafire? seems like their server has
gone down.

